# Hello to all--Help



## richhitch (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi, I am hoping to start a couple of hives from some feral bees I have in a wall. I want to post some pictures of some dead bees so I can find out what happend. Can someone tell me how to post pic's to my thread.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

you have to put the pictures somewhere else on the web and then post a link to them here. you don't actually send the file to beesource.
A lot of folks use a free service called photobucket to do this

http://photobucket.com/

if you need help, ask, many folks here use the service

Dave


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

richhitch said:


> Can someone tell me how to post pic's to my thread.


http://beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225753


----------

